# Win 8 Lock Screen Keybard Issues



## mattv8 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello!
I'm currently using my Asus EP121 with Windows 8 Professional 64-bit installed, with all the latest updates. I decided I wanted to try MS Office 2013 Release Preview, primarily for the new and improved OneNote app.
However, when I was using OneNote, the on screen pen was so laggy that it was pretty much unusable. I read some other posts on this, and a MS dev assured EP121 users that the final release will have the screen lag issue resolved. But I digress...

My issue is that when I uninstalled Office 2013, my lock screen keyboard stopped appearing whenever I woke the tablet up. This is super irritating because it makes entering in the password difficult, as I'm sure you can imagine. Basically I have to resort to the mini touch input keyboard which takes 4x as long.

Has anyone experienced this and found a fix? Is there something in the control panel that I can click to re-enable the on screen keyboard? Bear in mind that I am 99% sure it was the Office 2013 uninstall that's the culprit.


----------

